# Xbox Project Scorpio?



## Giangy (17 Maggio 2017)

Ho letto in rete che l'Xbox Project Scorpio sarà in vendita da fine anno in pre ordine a 9.000 euro da Gamestop. Il prezzo per me è fuori da ogni logica, con 9.000 euro ci prendi un utilitaria quasi nuova.


----------



## diavolo (17 Maggio 2017)

Quel prezzo non è reale.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Maggio 2017)

Sono i prezzi messi a caso per evitare di lasciare lo spazio vuoto...dai su ahaha


----------



## Giangy (17 Maggio 2017)

Ah ecco. Mi sembrava troppo fuori logica per una console.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Maggio 2017)

No dai, come hai potuto pensare fosse reale? 
C'era anche scritto negli articoli on line che era un prezzo "placeholder"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2017)

Neanche un PC della NASA


----------



## Giangy (17 Maggio 2017)

No perché ho dato solo un occhio veloce, e ho voluto alcune info più approfondite. Mi pareva molto strano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Maggio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> No perché ho dato solo un occhio veloce, e ho voluto alcune info più approfondite. Mi pareva molto strano.



Il prezzo sarà tra i 399 e i 499 euro 
Sarà rivelato tra un mese all'E3.


----------



## Giangy (17 Maggio 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il prezzo sarà tra i 399 e i 499 euro
> Sarà rivelato tra un mese all'E3.



Bene sarà la volta che vendo la mia Xbox One dopo 3 anni di servizio. Anche perché ho pure la PS4 Pro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (22 Maggio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Bene sarà la volta che vendo la mia Xbox One dopo 3 anni di servizio. Anche perché ho pure la PS4 Pro.


Io ho Xbox one S e vorrei la scorpio.. vedremo se ne varrà la pena


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2017)

L'hanno presentata oggi, c'ha pure il raffreddamento liquido, gran bella console. Ottimo design tra l'altro. Prezzo 499€


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'hanno presentata oggi, c'ha pure il raffreddamento liquido, gran bella console. Ottimo design tra l'altro. Prezzo 499€



Già, poi vai a vedere come hanno gestito questi tre anni e mezzo di One e desisti all'istante dalla volontà di prenderla. Ad oggi non trovo davvero nessun motivo valido per preferire la Xbox alla Playstation (ed è davvero un peccato considerate le potenzialità di Microsoft).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Già, poi vai a vedere come hanno gestito questi tre anni e mezzo di One e desisti all'istante dalla volontà di prenderla. Ad oggi non trovo davvero nessun motivo valido per preferire la Xbox alla Playstation (ed è davvero un peccato considerate le potenzialità di Microsoft).



A prenderla non ci penso proprio. Io sono un giocatore "pezzente" 
Ho comprato una 360 usata quando sono uscite le nuove per prendere tutti i vecchi giochi a poco e comprerò una ps4 quando usciranno play5 e xbox 2. 
Tra l'altro mi sono pentito di aver preso una 360 invece della ps3, per quanto l'adori mi rompe il cavolo non aver potuto giocare ai vari uncharted, last of us, heavy rain, per non parlare di tutti quei titoli giappo tipo Ni no Kuni che non sono presenti su xbox.
Quando uscirà play5 prenderò una play4 usata per questo motivo. 



Il vero problema di xbox one sono i giochi. Ci sono tanti titoli solo per playstation che vorrei giocare, mentre per xbox one non c'è niente di davvero irrinunciabile, a parte qualche titolo, per cui però si può fare una rinuncia. 

La 360 da quel punto di vista per me da le piste alla one. La trilogia di gear of war è stata qualcosa di pazzesco a suo tempo e solo quella sponsorizzava di brutto l'acquisto, la presi per quello io. Ora per quanto possa essere bello gears 4 non è più una novità come fu un tempo. Dopo averli giocati tutti, non è che rinunciare al 4 sia una gran fatica, mentre per la roba sony è diverso. Oltre ai vecchi titoli han tirato fuori nuovi giochi.

Mi spiace un sacco per xbox, a livello console e interfaccia per me è la migliore, il pad è qualcosa di magnifico, anni luce meglio di quell'accrocchio della playstation. Il fatto è che uno prende la console per i giochi


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A prenderla non ci penso proprio. Io sono un giocatore "pezzente"
> Ho comprato una 360 usata quando sono uscite le nuove per prendere tutti i vecchi giochi a poco e comprerò una ps4 quando usciranno play5 e xbox 2.
> Tra l'altro mi sono pentito di aver preso una 360 invece della ps3, per quanto l'adori mi rompe il cavolo non aver potuto giocare ai vari uncharted, last of us, heavy rain, per non parlare di tutti quei titoli giappo tipo Ni no Kuni che non sono presenti su xbox.
> Quando uscirà play5 prenderò una play4 usata per questo motivo.
> ...



Beh non cambia la sostanza eh 
I giochi sono e saranno sempre l'80% di una console: ma che cavolo me ne faccio io del 4K se poi gioco a due cose in croce? E purtroppo mi sembra evidente che le cose con questa nuova console non cambieranno granché.
Comunque procuratela una PS3, perché ne vale davvero la pena.


----------



## Miro (12 Giugno 2017)

Ho avuto la "geniale" idea di vedermi la presentazione in diretta; io mi chiedo come sia stato possibile anche solo pensare di presentare la tua console di punta in questo modo.
Mesi e mesi a parlare di "most powerful console ever made" "real 4K" "1080p e 60fps" e poi passano tutto l'E3 a mostrarti la sua potenza usando indie con 3 poligoni in croce e 2 giochi (multipiatta!!) in-engine.
A me sembra che la divisione Xbox sia amministrata da un simil-Galliani, perchè è inammissibile che da 5 anni abbondanti si facciano sempre gli stessi identici errori, cioè di buttare nel mercato console senza uno straccio di giochi in esclusiva, che facciano tirare le vendite e convincere gli acquirenti a non scegliere la concorrenza, perchè alla fine è questa la sola discriminante nella scelta di PS4 piuttosto che One.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2017)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la "geniale" idea di vedermi la presentazione in diretta; io mi chiedo come sia stato possibile anche solo pensare di presentare la tua console di punta in questo modo.
> Mesi e mesi a parlare di "most powerful console ever made" "real 4K" "1080p e 60fps" e poi passano tutto l'E3 a mostrarti la sua potenza usando indie con 3 poligoni in croce e 2 giochi (multipiatta!!) in-engine.
> A me sembra che la divisione Xbox sia amministrata da un simil-Galliani, perchè è inammissibile che da 5 anni abbondanti si facciano sempre gli stessi identici errori, cioè di buttare nel mercato console senza uno straccio di giochi in esclusiva, che facciano tirare le vendite e convincere gli acquirenti a non scegliere la concorrenza, perchè alla fine è questa la sola discriminante nella scelta di PS4 piuttosto che One.



COnfermo, una presentazione per NON FAR VENDERE la console. Dei geni.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2017)

Ma vogliamo mettere? W la Sony ed in questo mese mi compro una bella PS4 e la trilogia rimasterizzata di Crash.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo mettere? W la Sony ed in questo mese mi compro una bella PS4 e la trilogia rimasterizzata di Crash.



Io sto giocando a Horizon:ZeroDawn e sono in orgasmo multiplo ogni secondo....

E stanotte presentano il nuovo God of War, rivoluzionato!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh non cambia la sostanza eh
> I giochi sono e saranno sempre l'80% di una console: ma che cavolo me ne faccio io del 4K se poi gioco a due cose in croce? E purtroppo mi sembra evidente che le cose con questa nuova console non cambieranno granché.
> *Comunque procuratela una PS3, perché ne vale davvero la pena*.



E' che mi scoccia avere due console, sapendo che comunque un domani prenderei la ps4. Mi ritroverei quindi con 3 console. Non sono uno che ama vendere la roba che è piaciuta poi. Spero tanto arrivi il psnow anche in Italia prima o poi, così posso giocare a certi giochi.

Ho molti giochi per 360 che mi sono piaciuti e voglio conservare , tra l'altro è una console che mi piace. Da quel punto di vista microsoft ci ha visto giusto, retrocompatibilità con tutti i giochi e una sola console. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vendere la 360 e prendere la one s per poter così avere una sola console e allo stesso tempo tenere i miei giochi. Senza contare quella decina di giochi in digitale che ho sempre sull'account xbox. Basterebbero 3/4 esclusive al livello di playstation, ma niente, non c'è nulla da fare proprio. Dalle parole della dirigenza poi si evince che microsoft andrà a predilire i giochi multiplayer perché portano più soldi, proprio l'antitesi dei miei gusti...




Miro ha scritto:


> Ho avuto la "geniale" idea di vedermi la presentazione in diretta; io mi chiedo come sia stato possibile anche solo pensare di presentare la tua console di punta in questo modo.
> Mesi e mesi a parlare di "most powerful console ever made" "real 4K" "1080p e 60fps" e poi passano tutto l'E3 a mostrarti la sua potenza usando indie con 3 poligoni in croce e 2 giochi (multipiatta!!) in-engine.
> A me sembra che la divisione Xbox sia amministrata da un simil-Galliani, perchè è inammissibile che da 5 anni abbondanti si facciano sempre gli stessi identici errori, cioè di buttare nel mercato console *senza uno straccio di giochi in esclusiva,* che facciano tirare le vendite e convincere gli acquirenti a non scegliere la concorrenza, perchè alla fine è questa la sola discriminante nella scelta di PS4 piuttosto che One.



Be c'era Super Lucky's Tale. 

Sembra davvero un bel platform comunque, adoro sti giochi. Per il resto nulla dire, concordo in pieno.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sto giocando a Horizon:ZeroDawn e sono in orgasmo multiplo ogni secondo....
> 
> E stanotte presentano il nuovo God of War, rivoluzionato!


Io spero che all'E3 presentino il nuovo Beyond Good and Evil. Eh lo so sono utopico.


----------



## juventino (12 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io spero che all'E3 presentino il nuovo Beyond Good and Evil. Eh lo so sono utopico.



Non sei l'unico 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non sapremo mai che cavolo aveva in mano Pey'j alla fine del gioco, ormai sono rassegnato da anni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Giugno 2017)

Io sinceramente la prenderei anche solo per il lettore 4k nativo! In ogni caso sono curioso di vedere qualche gameplay


----------



## fabri47 (12 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non sei l'unico
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A me pareva che fosse diventato alleato dei cattivi o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io spero che all'E3 presentino il nuovo Beyond Good and Evil. Eh lo so sono utopico.



Ahaha.. lo hanno annunciato per davvero un'ora fa.

Però sarà prequel e multiplayer online. La gente non è molto contenta..


----------



## juventino (13 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahaha.. lo hanno annunciato per davvero un'ora fa.
> 
> Però sarà prequel e multiplayer online. La gente non è molto contenta..



Se a capo del progetto ci sta ancora Ancel voglio fidarmi.


----------



## Butcher (13 Giugno 2017)

Brava Microsoft, console supermegaiperpotente per giocare a....mmmm...ad....mmmm....si.


----------



## Giangy (16 Luglio 2017)

Una curiosità, i giochi di Xbox One X, sono i soliti di Xbox One? Come i giochi per PS4, e PS4 Pro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Una curiosità, i giochi di Xbox One X, sono i soliti di Xbox One? Come i giochi per PS4, e PS4 Pro?



Si, tutti gli stessi.


----------



## Giangy (26 Settembre 2017)

Avendo un po’ di budget sarei leggermente interessato ad acquistare una Xbox One X, sinceramente possiedo già una PS4 Pro ma senza TV 4K, e una Xbox One classica (che non so ancora di preciso se venderla visto che è la console che ho comprato per prima). Però l’altra domanda è se senza 4K la grafica è come la PS4 Pro che ho già, o se vedo miglioramenti rispetto alla PS4 Pro e alla Xbox One che ho già prima di spendere soldi.


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Settembre 2017)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Avendo un po’ di budget sarei leggermente interessato ad acquistare una Xbox One X, sinceramente possiedo già una PS4 Pro ma senza TV 4K, e una Xbox One classica (che non so ancora di preciso se venderla visto che è la console che ho comprato per prima). Però l’altra domanda è se senza 4K la grafica è come la PS4 Pro che ho già, o se vedo miglioramenti rispetto alla PS4 Pro e alla Xbox One che ho già prima di spendere soldi.


Secondo me non ne vale la pena. I miglioramenti sicuro ci saranno, ma parliamo più che altro di framerate ed altri effetti (come quelli particellari o illuminazione migliore) che su ps4 pro al massimo della risoluzione non vengono retti dall'hardware.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Settembre 2017)

Scusate l Ot
I miei ragazzi vorrebbero la PS4 ma arriviamo dalla xbox modificata.

Meglio la PS4 o l xbox One? 

Per le modifiche siamo ancora al palo? 

Grazie.


----------



## Tic (28 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusate l Ot
> I miei ragazzi vorrebbero la PS4 ma arriviamo dalla xbox modificata.
> 
> Meglio la PS4 o l xbox One?
> ...



Modifiche non credo usciranno, è quasi impossibile

Fai attenzione a qualche bundle che fa amazon o altri negozi, con 250 dovresti prendere la PS4 da 1 TB e o 2 controller o un gioco (io presi fifa 17)

Ps4 col Plus è conveniente perchè ti regala anche 2 giochi al mese e ultimamente stanno uscendo giochi di qualità, oltre ai vari giochi che si possono prendere con promozioni molto convenienti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Settembre 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Modifiche non credo usciranno, è quasi impossibile
> 
> Fai attenzione a qualche bundle che fa amazon o altri negozi, con 250 dovresti prendere la PS4 da 1 TB e o 2 controller o un gioco (io presi fifa 17)
> 
> Ps4 col Plus è conveniente perchè ti regala anche 2 giochi al mese e ultimamente stanno uscendo giochi di qualità, oltre ai vari giochi che si possono prendere con promozioni molto convenienti



Grazie per la risposta...

Mi consigli comunque la PS4 alla xbox One?


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta...
> 
> Mi consigli comunque la PS4 alla xbox One?



Io direi di sì, in generale c'è più scelta per quanto riguarda le esclusive. 
Scegli in base a quelle, più che altro.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Settembre 2017)

Tic ha scritto:


> Modifiche non credo usciranno, è quasi impossibile
> 
> Fai attenzione a qualche bundle che fa amazon o altri negozi, con 250 dovresti prendere la PS4 da 1 TB e o 2 controller o un gioco (io presi fifa 17)
> 
> *Ps4 col Plus è conveniente perchè ti regala anche 2 giochi al mese* e ultimamente stanno uscendo giochi di qualità, oltre ai vari giochi che si possono prendere con promozioni molto convenienti



Lo fa anche l'Xbox Live. Che universalmente è riconosciuto per non avere confronto con il corrispettivo.


----------



## Giangy (28 Settembre 2017)

Comunque visto che ho un 4K ho sondato anche la Xbox One S, anche perché sinceramente l’Xbox One normale è un po’ ingombrante, non so se avrò voglia di aspettare Novembre per l’Xbox One X.


----------



## Tic (28 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Grazie per la risposta...
> 
> Mi consigli comunque la PS4 alla xbox One?


Si, comunque chiedi anche ai tuoi ragazzi che console hanno i loro amici, così da farli più contenti ahahah


----------



## fabri47 (28 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Scusate l Ot
> I miei ragazzi vorrebbero la PS4 ma arriviamo dalla xbox modificata.
> 
> Meglio la PS4 o l xbox One?
> ...


Io ti consiglio sempre di valutare dalle esclusive. Se preferisci prodotti come Uncharted, The Last of Us o Crash Bandicoot N Sane Trilogy vai sulla PS4, altrimenti se preferisci Halo, Gears of War ecc, compra l'Xbox One.


----------

